# Non-Ionic Surfactant with AMS



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I previously used the Southern Ag NIS, but gave the bottle to my father, so leading up to this season I went to acquire a new jug. I stumbled on this product, which is cheaper than the Southern Ag. It has AMS included as well beyond just the wetting agent. I know some people add AMS on their own, but never seen it in a NIS. What do you guys think?

https://www.amazon.com/Non-Ionic-Surfactant-Herbicides-Pre-Emergents-Fertilizers/dp/B07LB43H41/


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

This should have been in the soil section, my bad.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Interesting product. I add AMS to my water to lower the pH and increase foliar uptake.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question what's an AMS? I use The same NIS from Southern AG


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Question what's an AMS? I use The same NIS from Southern AG


Ammonium Sulphate.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Interesting product. I add AMS to my water to lower the pH and increase foliar uptake.


Yes. As do I now after seeing you and @Suburban Jungle Life (among others) discuss the benefits when spraying foliar apps. However sometimes, either out of forgetfulness or laziness, I forget. This stuff being premixed looks like it could save me from myself .


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

That's a cool product! I like to have my separate as sometimes I only nis or I might spray ams as a foliar fert. More flexibility but yeah, that's 2 products to stock and measure.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

What exactly does the AMS do? I read everything on the product but it doesn't say either


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life drops some knowledge on this thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6178&p=106253&hilit=AMS#p106253


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

AS is a nitrogen fertilizer, the use of which can do a number of things.

I use an NIS with AS included in tank mixes all the time for better green color and more effective herbicide applications. The more the solution adheres to the foliage the more the plant absorbs via foliage.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

gm560 said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life drops some knowledge on this thread.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6178&p=106253&hilit=AMS#p106253


Thanks. Now I understand


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

How much AMS should be added to herbicides to improve foliar absorption?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ryeguy said:


> How much AMS should be added to herbicides to improve foliar absorption?


The industry standard for farming seems to be one 51# bag of Ammonium Sulfate into a 300 Gallon spray tank of Roundup. When I spray at home I usually use a couple cups (pound to pound and a half) per 21 Gallon load of my sprayer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I try to keep my foliar nitrogen to 0.25lb/M or less.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I try to keep my foliar nitrogen to 0.25lb/M or less.


And that app rate is low enough to not require watering in to avoid tip burn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't remember. I normally do 0.20lb N / 1gallon of water/ksqft. I let it sit overnight and then run the irrigation. It is possible that I forgot to trigger the irrigation, I just don't remember if I had white tips. I know I had white tips at above 0.25. The next mowing took care of the tips.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I found an old thread for foliar nitrogen. If you want to go higher rates, then increase your carrier (water)/ksqft rates.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1243


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried the lawn star product the OP was talking about?

I went ahead and bought a gallon I'll see how this goes


----------

